# 1st "real" sign with new machine



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Attempted to make my first "real" sign with the CNCRP Pro4848. Started with a 48 x 25 baltic birch countertop 1 1/2" thick. This could be a real expensive lesson if it doesn't work!!

Text all fit and started the rough cut for the deer.










Rough cut done. Doing finish cut now.










The cuts all worked!! Just gotta clean it up a little and paint the letters.










Ready to be picked up. Sent pic to customer - he likes it. Whew!!











Cut the whole thing in one evening and even painted the letters before going to bed. I figure this machine is about 4 times faster than the other one, which I'm still using. Can run them both at the same time.

Could use a few more like this one.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great John! Pretty soon you'll have to move into a larger shop space for the growing array of CNCs you'll be using. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Looks great John! Pretty soon you'll have to move into a larger shop space for the growing array of CNCs you'll be using.
> 
> 4D


Not according to my wife!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s impressive John . You’ve certainly mastered the world of cnc


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's great work John, and it looks like you've found the perfect solution to spoilboard resurfacing. 😉


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks very nice, John! Do you paint the letters with the mask in place? Does the mask ever get gummy and caught up in the bits?

David


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done John. Always a pleasure to see your work and follow your progress.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great John, congratulations.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s impressive John . You’ve certainly mastered the world of cnc


Nope - haven't mastered squat compared to what others do and what can be done.



Pro4824 said:


> That's great work John, and it looks like you've found the perfect solution to spoilboard resurfacing. 😉


Haven't got the spoilboard on yet. Just lucked out it was pretty level like this. Had to get some things done. If you make the cuts deep enough, they look pretty good. This piece of material was far from being level to start.



difalkner said:


> Looks very nice, John! Do you paint the letters with the mask in place? Does the mask ever get gummy and caught up in the bits?
> 
> David


That's the purpose of the mask. Still have to sand a little, but you can slop paint pretty quick and not have to be too careful.

Haven't had the mask get gummy yet, but if some builds up on the bit, it twists right off.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That mask looks like a neat idea . I hope it’s fairly cheap ? 
Did you glue up a bunch of pieces to create the sign John, or was it a slab already glued together ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That mask looks like a neat idea . I hope it’s fairly cheap ?
> Did you glue up a bunch of pieces to create the sign John, or was it a slab already glued together ?



Rick,

The mask is about $90 for a 24" x 50 yd roll.

This was an already made butcher block countertop that was sitting in the back room at Menards. They come in 4, 6, 8, and 12' lengths - 25" wide. The 4 footers are about the right size to wrestle around fairly easily, and also can be chopped up into my most used sizes. 12, 16, and 24 can all be divided into 48 evenly.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> The mask is about $90 for a 24" x 50 yd roll.
> 
> This was an already made butcher block countertop that was sitting in the back room at Menards. They come in 4, 6, 8, and 12' lengths - 25" wide. The 4 footers are about the right size to wrestle around fairly easily, and also can be chopped up into my most used sizes. 12, 16, and 24 can all be divided into 48 evenly.


That’s interesting John. Liking the fact that you can find a store with this wood prebuilt like that .
I doubt we’d have that selection here .
My concerns were the costs involved to build the sign material wise .


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

John... I'm using a 48" x 24" slab from Menards for my PC desk. Lowes also has them, and if I remember they are a bit cheaper than those that Menards sells. Here's mine on my Probotix Meteor getting some joinery cut for the 4x4 legs: 

4D Furniture Thoughts: Simple Desk Design. Tenon Array Joint.

4D


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks AWESOME, John!! 

How long did the deer take? What size bit?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s interesting John. Liking the fact that you can find a store with this wood prebuilt like that .
> I doubt we’d have that selection here .
> My concerns were the costs involved to build the sign material wise .


Lowes and HD has them too. If I had to glue that all up I'd still be fumbling, cussing, and heading back to the store for another gallon of glue. That'd be a $5k (or more) sign by then.



4DThinker said:


> John... I'm using a 48" x 24" slab from Menards for my PC desk. Lowes also has them, and if I remember they are a bit cheaper than those that Menards sells. Here's mine on my Probotix Meteor getting some joinery cut for the 4x4 legs:
> 
> 4D


Makes for a good solid work place. Love those joints!!

Lowes has these for $119, but they are 1 3/4" thick. The Menards are $80 but 1 1/2" thick. Hit em when they have the 11% off and it's closer to $70, or around $75 including tax here.




beltramidave said:


> Looks AWESOME, John!!
> 
> How long did the deer take? What size bit?


The rough and finish cuts were a little over an hour each using 1/4" end mills and ball nose bits. Still being a bit timid, I only ran it at 150 ipm in case I had to make "adjustments" to save it. It could have run faster and a bigger end mill used by a pro like you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John, it looks great. Glad to see you are using the new CNC and taking your time to figure everything out before you crank up the feeds and speeds. When you get used to using it things like this sign won't tank any time at all to cut.

Looks like I'll be putting a 4896 Pro with Nema 34 steppers, leg set and spindle together sometime this spring! Not mine, one of my customers wants me to help him get it put together and configured. He has a CNC Shark Pro HD1 right now so it will be a major change for him.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> John, it looks great. Glad to see you are using the new CNC and taking your time to figure everything out before you crank up the feeds and speeds. When you get used to using it things like this sign won't tank any time at all to cut.
> 
> Looks like I'll be putting a 4896 Pro with Nema 34 steppers, leg set and spindle together sometime this spring! Not mine, one of my customers wants me to help him get it put together and configured. He has a CNC Shark Pro HD1 right now so it will be a major change for him.


I better be using the new one.....if I want to live. lol

Might as well order yours cause you'll be hooked getting this one going.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Do we really have to call you Master now? Very Nice


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> Do we really have to call you Master now? Very Nice


I’m ok with it :grin:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John

I just picked up 5 of those counter tops at your urging. $138 up here at Lowes, but what gorgeous wood, anxious to run some cuts on it. Thanks...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> I better be using the new one.....if I want to live. lol
> 
> Might as well order yours cause you'll be hooked getting this one going.


Believe me, if I had the funds right I would be putting one together for me right now. Still saving for a new one but it has been slow going recently. Need to get an Etsy shop open in the next couple of months and get a few replaced tools cleaned up and sold to build up my tool fund. Got a couple of cars to get rid of also.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Do we really have to call you Master now? Very Nice


Nope - just what I really am --an apprentice



Scottart said:


> John
> 
> I just picked up 5 of those counter tops at your urging. $138 up here at Lowes, but what gorgeous wood, anxious to run some cuts on it. Thanks...


If you like them I'll take the credit - if not, I don't have a clue what you're talking about.



MEBCWD said:


> Believe me, if I had the funds right I would be putting one together for me right now. Still saving for a new one but it has been slow going recently. Need to get an Etsy shop open in the next couple of months and get a few replaced tools cleaned up and sold to build up my tool fund. Got a couple of cars to get rid of also.


Be extra nice to Mama -- she has the power!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Be extra nice to Mama -- she has the power!!


That's the trouble. If I had the power I would have one.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I waited until my X left and took all her belongings which left an empty room in my basement. That room begged to be put to use, and so now it houses my Meteor, a small bandsaw, a benchtop drill press, and a long workbench with an embedded router for trimming off the tabs.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Believe me, if I had the funds right I would be putting one together for me right now. Still saving for a new one but it has been slow going recently. Need to get an Etsy shop open in the next couple of months and get a few replaced tools cleaned up and sold to build up my tool fund. Got a couple of cars to get rid of also.


I paid for mine by turning table legs and selling them on Etsy. It took a while but it's all paid for. Now hopefully it will pay for my next tool.


----------

